# Cytokine inflammation, fibro, cfs



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I don't know whether or not this was posted in the past. I began to wonder about inflammation and fibro. At one point in the beginning, I recall that it was said that in fibro, there was no evidence of actual inflammation. However, I seem to have it at certain times in some places. Therefore I searched and this is what I found on it: http://www.fibromyalgiasupport.com/library...cle.cfm/ID/3748


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

very nice paper. i know that there is some type of excessive immune activation going on with me.now if i can only find out why.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I just did a search and Susan did post in 2001 and 2002 concerning this. I couldn't get to those articles anymore with the links. However, one of these might have been the 2002 one, not sure.


----------

